# Google- RezVera Research Shows Quality Enzymes Can Stop Burping & Belching - Emailwire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*RezVera Research Shows Quality Enzymes Can Stop Burping & Belching**Emailwire (press release)*COM, January 17, 2012 ) Grandville, MI -- RezVera was recently introduced to the dietary supplement market as a treatment for *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, but those who purchased the product have found that it works for a wide range of stomach complaints, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

